# Chick problem! Slipped tendon



## GaChicken_Chick (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a 2 day old brahma chick who has slipped tendon in its right leg. I'm not sure what to do for it, I've never had to deal with this before. So far I have it in a sock sling in a coffee cup, and I positioned the tendon back in the grove and fixed the leg in a straighter position to help the tendon stay with a twist tie and vet wrap. Beyond that is there anything else I can do? I don't think it has eaten or drank anything since it hatched since it didn't want to move and I have been working all day the last couple days so I didn't notice until last night. I put the coffee cup next to the nipple drinker and it is drinking now, put food in front of it but its too busy napping and happily chirping in its sling. I really hope this works!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is this one a feather leg? If not you might want to tape it to keep the tendon in place. Let's see if I'm awake enough to explain this so it makes sense. Put the end of the tape just past the tendon and then wrap it in the direction you want the tendon to stay in. 

Its been so long since I've read anything about slipped tendons I don't remember how long it might take so that it stays in position. 

I never did much digging in to the cause of the slipped tendon. I'm surprised to find out its not a simple mechanical problem but a lack of certain vitamins and minerals. Or a deformity of the leg bones. Nothing was said about a successful fix if its a bone deformity but several mentioned the addition of vitamins to the diet and one pointed at manganese specifically and seeing positive results.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The forum is being wonky.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick (Jan 17, 2013)

I've read that B vitamins are great for leg help. They get polyvisol in their water. And it is heavily feather legged, so I used vet-wrap. I think it is going to die though, I forgot to call home in the middle of the day when mom might have gotten home and tell her to check on the baby and make sure it was still in its sling properly (we were extremely busy from 6am through 8pm) and another chick had knocked it down into the coffee cup where it was cold and out of the heat of the lamp  Got home just now and found it very chilled, so definitely upset :'( I put it under the ecobrooder in the cup to warm up and hopefully be ok, but I doubt it. I hope it makes it thru the night cause I finally have a day off tomorrow, I can watch it better.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw your post last night but it was 1 in the AM and trying to post at that time of night is fruitless.

Hopefully once peep was warmed up it was OK. Dealing with the type of leg issue this peep has can be frustrating. I am sort of suspicious that I never read of anyone's success and getting the tendon to stay positioned which makes me wonder if its possible. Having feathers on its legs makes it harder for you in trying to keep it in place.


----------

